

Ruby on Rails vs. Node.js - Pharohbot

Hey guys! I&#x27;ve been wondering which framework&#x2F;language is better between Rails and Node. what about Job outlook in 5-10 years? Will Node.js become better than Rails once it matures and more versions are released? Ive seen a lot of Ex-Rails sites like Groupon and LinkedIn change to Node.js. What do you guys think?
======
gamechangr
Node.Js would have to do ALOT, ALOT, ALOT of maturing to become better than
rails.

For a comment on how Javascript {Node.JS is Javascript} is viewed look at the
last picture on this link (and upvote me if you find it interesting)

[http://crashworks.org/if_programming_languages_were_vehicles...](http://crashworks.org/if_programming_languages_were_vehicles/)

~~~
MrBra
Why Ruby is not in the list?

~~~
gamechangr
I actually meant better than "Ruby" {not rails} :)

